# Side Pull Rope Hackamore Bitless Bridle Attachment



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone use these?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I use something similar for my mare. It's made out of yacht rope. Works well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is another one i am interested in. is it good for my horse or is too harsh?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Here is another one i am interested in. is it good for my horse or is too harsh?


I used one similar to this and LOVED it. However, I don't like how this one has the "wrapped" rope, and I hate the knots. Why do these supposed "gentler" riding devices insist on those dang knots!!

The one I used was just soft nylon cord the whole way through. Worked really, really well and I feel it was a very mild hackamore, yet still had control when needed.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I used one similar to this and LOVED it. However, I don't like how this one has the "wrapped" rope, and I hate the knots. Why do these supposed "gentler" riding devices insist on those dang knots!!
> 
> The one I used was just soft nylon cord the whole way through. Worked really, really well and I feel it was a very mild hackamore, yet still had control when needed.


What knots do you mean? Could you post a pic of the kind u have? I really want my horse to be comfortable. thanks!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Knots like these:










That's my mare's bridle. It's not an Indian Hackamore like the second one you posted, just a sidepull. She prefers it by far over a bit and I don't have to get in her face very often, so it works for us. I like having the knots, but only because she can be a ***** and gets a pop to the nose when she deserves it. When my hands are resting, the knots have no pressure on her face. If I pull back, they hit pressure points.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Knots like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where can i find the sort of attachment that you have? i want to have some control over my horse but i dont want him to get hurt. thanks!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Side Pull Rope Hackamore BITLESS Bridle Attachment | eBay 

That's essentially the same thing. I suppose you could ask about the stitching over top and send them my picture. I got mine from a lady who made a small business out of it, but she wasn't the greatest businesswoman and I believe eventually just quit making them.

I prefer the control of the knots. I usually don't need to use it, but she's gone full dumb *** and bolted across fields. I wouldn't have been able to haul her to a stop in a halter, but those knots hurt quite a bit after a while of full force pulling and she eventually would come to her senses and doesn't try that kind of stunt again.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Side Pull Rope Hackamore BITLESS Bridle Attachment | eBay
> 
> That's essentially the same thing. I suppose you could ask about the stitching over top and send them my picture. I got mine from a lady who made a small business out of it, but she wasn't the greatest businesswoman and I believe eventually just quit making them.
> 
> I prefer the control of the knots. I usually don't need to use it, but she's gone full dumb *** and bolted across fields. I wouldn't have been able to haul her to a stop in a halter, but those knots hurt quite a bit after a while of full force pulling and she eventually would come to her senses and doesn't try that kind of stunt again.


Thanks! can you ride these with split reins?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I use the indian hackamore shown above, the one that crosses under the chin - my mare LOVES it! She's so responsive. I did find the course rope rubbed her hair on her nose, so I wrapped it in fleece and she's fantastic


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Thanks! can you ride these with split reins?


I don't see why not, there is no shanks or leverage that would lead to confusion.


----------

